# Heart palpitations



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

anyone else suffer from these?

:thumbup1:


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

are you get them as a side effect of a supplement / other that you are taking? If not do you know why you are getting them?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Had them last year after a long stint on GH, they stopped almost instantly after I ceased use. Just started on Test E at the weekend so I'm hoping they don't return.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Ive no idea why i get them mate, im dont take any sups apart from whey, and AAKG (3g training days). I think my mum may have used to get them.

Interesting Rich, i dont mind them atal as they cause me no discomfort, however i would obviously try and do somthing about them if i knew they were harmfull, or occured as a result of somthing i should stop doing.


----------



## julia.fit (Jan 20, 2011)

i only ask because some heart conditions can cause what feels like palpatations and is worth getting checked out, if you are under 35 you can go to a CRY testing centre and get checked out. If they only happen when exercising id definately get it checked by a doc, especially if its not happening as a result of drugs / supplements.

http://www.c-r-y.org.uk/ecg.htm

jules


----------



## gettinghuge (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd almost guarantee it's the arginine alpha keto glutarate that's causing them mate - nothing to worry about. It's something to do with nitrogen and oxygen in the blood.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Could just be a bit of anxiety maybe.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ye l8ly i been getting them, its like a bang where my heart is and a little pain, odd really i used to get them alot in my teens and that. But whenever i go to GP they listen to heart say its OK. But the bare basics they use, so i mean, if you notice regular dizziness, vision problems, breathlessness whilst resting, obv straight to hospital, not worth the risk otherwise


----------



## TaylorRoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Limit sugary foods, salt, and refined-grain products. Sugar is added to a vast array of foods. In a year, just one daily 12-ounce can of soda (160 calories) can increase your weight by 16 pounds. See suggestions below for limiting salt and substituting whole grains for refined grains.

_____________

Chiropractor Sandy Springs GA


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

I get them now and then. Normally a sign i need to drop the stimulants for a few weeks. Had a few a couple of weeks ago, dropped stims, non since.

No preworkout supps HJL? Caffeine? ECA?


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Ive had a few of these. Also during a Bupa health check it was picked up that I had an anomoly with my ECG. Nothing gets to your head more than thinking you have a dodgy ticker... Anyway, they sent me for a echo cardiamgram and it came back all clear. The palps have reduced of late and personally I think what helped was increasing activity, increasing sleep, decreasing caffeine. I notice I tend to get more if I've been on the drink, though I dont drink much these days.


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah I get them, I think it may be from my long term inhaler usage... But I don't remember getting them before I left school.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

yeh all the time, pretty scary sometimes no gunna lie


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah i get them now and then to


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

I get them when I drink redbull "sugar free" I think it messes me up a bit!

Hope you sort it I would get it checked out just in case


----------



## Rageth (Jul 10, 2011)

Had them daily for 16 years. had ecgs etc all clear. Just learn to live with them. I find if your dehydrated they get worse. So if I get them now, I drink a cup of water. Eases them sometimes.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Go get it checked out by the doctor if your worried.... Better safe then sorry


----------

